# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بیوشیمی حکیم سبزواری یا ژنتیک غیر انتفاعی علم و هنر یزد؟

## ali.z

سلام بچه ها میشه کمک کنید که کدوم یکی از این انتخابا بهترن از نظر بازار کار و درامد و شهر
بیوشیمی حکیم سبزواری یا ژنتیک غیر انتفاعی علم و هنر یزد؟

----------

